# taping and mudding cost



## jack_ammo (Mar 19, 2009)

i just want to know if how much the labor cost taping and mudding up to the sanding, and how much the labor cost of installing corner bead here at edmonton canada?


----------



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

:whistling


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

